# Kirkland Wood Pellets



## mneeley490 (May 27, 2022)

Bought a bag of these from my local Costco today. Couldn't find any info on the package about who might be making them.


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 27, 2022)

That’s a fantastic price for 40 lbs. Let us know what you think. I’m curious because Kirkland brand stuff is sometimes excellent.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 28, 2022)

I picked up 120lbs of them tonight so we will see. Costco is a pacific NW company so in timber country so I’m betting they work. The “T” guy was there and looking at the ground when I walked past and grabbed 3 bags of the “K” brand.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 28, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> The “T” guy was there and looking at the ground when I walked past and grabbed 3 bags of the “K” brand.


Heheheheh! (Evil laugh)


----------



## sandyut (May 28, 2022)

those who try them - please report back.  I like the price and love Costco!


----------



## smokeonthewater1069 (May 28, 2022)

Last couple of bags I’ve used Sam’s 40lb bag for $15. They work for me. I’ll shake out the pellet dust before throwing them into the hopper. Yes let us know how they are please.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 28, 2022)

sandyut said:


> those who try them - please report back.  I like the price and love Costco!


Will do!  They are just a bit cheaper than the LIl’ Devils that I use now ($13.50/40lbs), I have about 30 lbs in the hopper so in the next 2 weeks or so I will be burning them and will report out......the LDs burn the best of any I have tried so the bar will be high!  I also wanted to give them a good try hence more than a 100lbs.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 28, 2022)

I've tried Little Devil. Might just be me, but they seemed to burn quick and hot, and smelled a little waxy.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 28, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> I've tried Little Devil. Might just be me, but they seemed to burn quick and hot, and smelled a little waxy.


That’s the Alder content in them.  Alder is a smoother smoke but it helps them burn clean and completely.


----------



## daveomak (May 29, 2022)

At last, a bag of pellets designated "FOOD GRADE"...
Now all those arguments about "what's in the pellets" surface...  
What's in the competition's pellets, you may be consuming...


----------



## civilsmoker (May 29, 2022)

daveomak said:


> At last, a bag of pellets designated "FOOD GRADE"...
> Now all those arguments about "what's in the pellets" surface...
> What's in the competition's pellets, you may be consuming...


Dave I did notice the “Food Grade” Stamp on it....made me think it was because they have contracted with a fuel grade producer so they have spec’d a food grade version that is free if nastys like the fuel grade ones often have in them.


----------



## Nefarious (May 29, 2022)

Just a question, I don't have an operable pellet grill at this point, waiting ....

Are these used for the heat, lower cost to cook food, is the smoke flavor the combination that you are looking for?


----------



## civilsmoker (May 29, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Just a question, I don't have an operable pellet grill at this point, waiting ....
> 
> Are these used for the heat, lower cost to cook food, is the smoke flavor the combination that you are looking for?


Yes, pellet stoves (furnaces/fireplaces) are very popular as a second heat source.... usually fuel rated pellets are in the 2-3 a bag, many of my neighbors had them in their houses at my old rural subdivision (way cheaper than electric heat).  I would not use those pellets for smoking food as they can have things in them that is not good for you (what Dave was referencing above).  For a heat source, it's not a problem because it is a sealed system and vents outside like any other furnace.

Second, it will take me 3-4 weeks to evaluate the smoke profile and how they burn.  I like to burn at least 100lbs to make sure it wasn't a fluke on a good or bad bag.


----------



## daveomak (May 30, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Dave I did notice the “Food Grade” Stamp on it....made me think it was because they have contracted with a fuel grade producer so they have spec’d a food grade version that is free if nastys like the fuel grade ones often have in them.



My first thoughts...  Costco had the manufacturer note the "FOOD GRADE" status of the pellets to "shield" them from lawsuits should they prove different...  That puts extra pressure on the manufacturer to insure lab certified tests for quality and for them to keep samples safely stored in the event of a lawsuit...  Documenting food grade quality is expensive and labor intensive...


----------



## civilsmoker (May 30, 2022)

daveomak said:


> My first thoughts...  Costco had the manufacturer note the "FOOD GRADE" status of the pellets to "shield" them from lawsuits should they prove different...  That puts extra pressure on the manufacturer to insure lab certified tests for quality and for them to keep samples safely stored in the event of a lawsuit...  Documenting food grade quality is expensive and labor intensive...


This makes sense for WA and the litigious environment.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 31, 2022)

I cleaned out the left side of the hopper and put 20lbs in the RT 1250, going run 50/50 for a bit. So far they look pretty dang good and virtually no dust.  They are dark in color and smell good dry....no sour smell....


----------



## Smoking Audi (May 31, 2022)

Google indicates that Kirkland are made by Pit Boss.

If you have a Lowe's nearby you can get a 40 lb of PB competition blend for $12.  Less if you are a military vet and take advantage of their MIL discount.


----------



## clifish (May 31, 2022)

doesn't pit boss use hard wood fillers unlike lumberjack that is 100% of the wood stated in the pellets?


----------



## Nefarious (May 31, 2022)

clifish said:


> doesn't pit boss use hard wood fillers unlike lumberjack that is 100% of the wood stated in the pellets?some of lumberjack pellets are blends with red oak.  Mesquite is 60% oak, 40% mesquite.


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 31, 2022)

clifish said:


> doesn't pit boss use hard wood fillers unlike lumberjack that is 100% of the wood stated in the pellets?


LJ does make 100% flavor wood pellets but not all of them are 100%.  You do have to check the labels to make sure you're getting the 100% variety.


----------



## Hijack73 (May 31, 2022)

Smoking Audi said:


> Google indicates that Kirkland are made by Pit Boss.
> 
> If you have a Lowe's nearby you can get a 40 lb of PB competition blend for $12.  Less if you are a military vet and take advantage of their MIL discount.


Sale on those at Lowes is over tomorrow!   Get 'em while you can!   Thanks for posting.  Normally these are almost $20 nowadays and I really like them, especially if I sprinkle in some of the cherry ones.


----------



## hotes1 (Jul 2, 2022)

Tried the Costco "food grade" pellets and they are delicious.  Nice snap with a woody nose and grainy finish.  They are filling though.  Could only get down about 1/2 cup worth.  Smoke on!


----------



## j2arch (Jul 9, 2022)

sandyut said:


> those who try them - please report back.  I like the price and love Costco!


Been using them and they are great. On my 3rd bag.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 9, 2022)

Sandy, I’m on my third bag as well and they seem to work really well. I checked the fire pot after the first 80 lbs and it was clean....  I just did a 14 hour un-wrapped pork but double and they are a good smoky flavor.  Not as velvety as the LilDevils but very nice and not over powering or bitter.   I’ve seen enough performance to pic up a couple more bags (oh wait I did that 2 nights ago).......


----------



## dubob (Jul 10, 2022)

The Kirkland brand pellets are not listed on the Costco website, which I think is odd.  I am looking here: 

Home
Patio, Lawn & Garden
Grills & Outdoor Cooking
Grill Tools, Accessories & Fuel (https://www.costco.com/bbq-grill-accessories.html)


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2022)

Found them....  BUT.....    Only when I did not log in....   When I logged in, they didn't show....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## DougE (Jul 17, 2022)

I don't even see them if logged out.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2022)

log out, open a new window to Costco and try it


----------



## DougE (Jul 17, 2022)

Sill only shows


----------



## ej0rge (Jul 17, 2022)

I don't see them on the website either, but i did buy a bag. Haven't tried them yet. They might end up just being pizza oven fuel, which is fine.


----------

